# efax



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

how many of you use fax or efax.com....i am in need of a fax number for some concreat work i am now starting to bid on and dont know waht to get reg. fax or an efax.com number....help please lol...

thank you


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I use it.

Works great for 12.95 a month.

You'll like it.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*fax service.*

I have a second line through Verizon that I use exclusively for faxes. It is set up as message unit service, and I had two choices, 9 bucks a month for up to 30 outgoing calls with unlimited incoming calls, or 13 a month with more outgoing calls. It is a pretty good deal for the extra line at $9 a month.

You should check out verizon's service options on their web site Verizon.com and see what is in your area.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I love E-fax Had it for two years now. Really awesome. You can store all your faxes on your computer, print the ones you want


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

I also use it, no problems and works great. I do like the fact that you can store all your faxes whether they are incoming or outgoing.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

ok so im sold on efax lol thanks guys will get it tonight....my big friday night...work and im 20yrs old...i really needd to get a life.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a line at home for faxing, never heard of efax. What is it?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

rfed32;335997 said:


> how many of you use fax or efax.com....i am in need of a fax number for some concreat work i am now starting to bid on and dont know waht to get reg. fax or an efax.com number....help please lol...
> 
> thank you


Once you go eFax or something similar you will never go back to anything else.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;336900 said:


> I have a line at home for faxing, never heard of efax. What is it?


Internet faxing.

basically you send the email/fax to efax, and they send it to the recipient on a phone line.

You recieve the same way.....you get a phone number and all that to use.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;336939 said:


> Internet faxing.
> 
> basically you send the email/fax to efax, and they send it to the recipient on a phone line.
> 
> You recieve the same way.....you get a phone number and all that to use.


Actually with eFax and most other types of service you print the page to the eFax service. During the print process the enter the number to fax to. Faxes received come in to your email as a *.tiff attachment.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

isn't that what I said?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;336956 said:


> isn't that what I said?


Nope. You said "email/fax to efax" . It is right there above you, take a look for yourself.

FYI email is different then printing. Emailing is emailing and faxing is faxing you print to eFax not email to eFax. If you care to argue more about DID lines, BrookTrout, RightFax drivers and T1 lines that are actually ISDN PRI lines where there are actually only 23 DS0s and the 24th is used for caller ID, I would be glad to have a go at it with ya. Just do your homework before you try.

Welcome to 2006.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;336956 said:
 

> isn't that what I said?


Ah no fair. I was all ready. "Mr Know it all" is not going to argue on this one? Why not? Please enlighten us more about your expertise on this subject.

PLEASE?


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok- I'm confused. Do you still need a Fax machine to use E-Fax? I only have 1 phone line. It's a hassle to receive a fax 'cause I gotta coordinate it with the sender, an set the machine to take the fax at a given time, or I could set it to accept after a few rings I guess, but I also have an answering machine... so basically it's a hassle.

E-Fax seems computer based. So any documents would have to be on your computer. So if you have any papers, (hard copy) like an insurance form, copy of a bill, etc. you really couldn't use E-Fax.

Could someone clarify this.

thanks
hillndale


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

lol....Im not looking for a issue dude.

You open the program, and load your fax as an attachment, and type a cover letter type in the recipients number and hit send. I dont need to know what abrook trout of rightfax driver is. I just need to know it got to who i was sending it too. 

They handle it from there.

Sheesh.

It works great is all I know.

Right Hill.....youd need an all in one copier scanner printer setup to scan the document to a file, then send that through efax.

You have efax software on your computer and its really easy. You do not put it in the fax machine and type in a phone number on the machine like you do with a regular fax machine.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;337141 said:


> lol....Im not looking for a issue dude.
> 
> You open the program, and load your fax as an attachment, and type a cover letter type in the recipients number and hit send.


All in good fun.

Actually for the free number you have to do this. With the paid version anyplace you can hit the print button it works.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

hillndale;337039 said:


> Ok- I'm confused. Do you still need a Fax machine to use E-Fax? I only have 1 phone line. It's a hassle to receive a fax 'cause I gotta coordinate it with the sender, an set the machine to take the fax at a given time, or I could set it to accept after a few rings I guess, but I also have an answering machine... so basically it's a hassle.
> 
> E-Fax seems computer based. So any documents would have to be on your computer. So if you have any papers, (hard copy) like an insurance form, copy of a bill, etc. you really couldn't use E-Fax.
> 
> ...


No machine needed nor an extra phone line. If you do need something to be "fed" in a scanner or such will work as suggested. Another option is on old cheap fax machine, and then fax it to yourself.

Efax has a free version. Sign up and give it a try.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

All right --- Got it!

Many thanks

Hill


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*mighty fax, no monthly fees, for the OCCASIONAL user.*



rfed32;335997 said:


> how many of you use fax or efax.com....i am in need of a fax number for some concreat work i am now starting to bid on and dont know waht to get reg. fax or an efax.com number....help please lol...
> 
> thank you


I'm sure you've already got set-up but I use MightyFax. Just a simple Fax program that if you like it costs something like $20.

For someone that only needs to do occasional faxing, more sending than receiving, it works great. NO Monthly $$$.

If you want to fax, scan what you need and "print" it. When your computer asks you what printer you want to use you select MightyFax. Or you type something up in Word and print it to MightyFax.

If you want to receive a fax (and this is the reason someone mentioned they didn't like, but why I stated for occasional use only) you open the MightyFax program and tell it to receive faxes. The only problem there is if someone wants to call you while your waiting for a fax they will just get the fax tones.

Everything is stored on your computer so if you need to remember what you sent somebody visa-versa just look in the MightyFax folder.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

With efax you dont need a phone line though and its 12 dollars a month for like up to 100 faxes or something.

'
I guess like you say if you only send an occassional fax which is me as well that one may be better, but i dont have a phone line either so.

cool.


----------

